# Gay Talk!!!



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

i have noticed on this that there is a lot of talk about homosexuality i'm not really sure Y i mean so someone is or might be gay woopty-freakin-do.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Because its silly.  TeeHee.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i have noticed on this that there is a lot of talk about homosexuality i'm not really sure Y i mean so someone is or might be gay woopty-freakin-do.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Are you really trying to say your gay?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

He's gay as shit.


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

Gee, what a happy family we have here.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 23, 2005)

_I sense gayness in the air. _


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i have noticed on this that there is a lot of talk about homosexuality i'm not really sure Y i mean so someone is or might be gay woopty-freakin-do.




Batman's going to have to spank you for being such a naughty super-villain.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

I heard gayness spread like birdflu.....(im just kidding)


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I heard gayness spread like birdflu.....(im just kidding)



I heard your computer had contracted it.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

how the hell did this get from me asking Y everyone was talking about gay stuff to me being gay. for one i am not gay hell i don't even know any gay people, well of course i don't know to many people so thats not saying much. but seriously Y the hell do people care you is gay or not i mean i don't care if someone is gay or not just as long as they don't try anything with me.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

and for one i have over 100 gigs of straight and lesbian porn on my computer so if that dosent say straight but a loser i don't know what does.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

fag


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

i don't know who the hell you are but you are kind of a deuch bag.

your just mad cause your hung like a field mouse in a snow storm. your dicks so short you piss on your nuts.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i don't know who the hell you are but you are kind of a deuch bag.
> 
> your just mad cause your hung like a field mouse in a snow storm. your dicks so short you piss on your nuts.




No insulting foreman.   




















only I have that right.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

Quit crying you big fairy


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

homosexuality has an inverse relationship with the size of your signature!


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I enjoy gay sex with large black men!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

"homosexuality has an inverse relationship with the size of your signature!"



really is that Y you are trying to hid your twig with your avatar


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

you know i am normally a really nice but you guys are a wast of oxygen and space. 

and for the record Forman a washout you has been reduced to selling really gay little grills. and yes he could very easily kill me but i don't really care.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

Just say no to drugs


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> "homosexuality has an inverse relationship with the size of your signature!"
> 
> 
> 
> really is that Y you are trying to hid your twig with your avatar


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know i am normally a really nice but you guys are a wast of oxygen and space.
> 
> and for the record Forman a washout you has been reduced to selling really gay little grills. *and yes he could very easily kill me with your penis but i don't really care*.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know i am normally a really nice but you guys are a wast of oxygen and space.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> "homosexuality has an inverse relationship with the size of your signature!"
> 
> 
> 
> really is that Y you are trying to hid your twig with your avatar


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey there "Mr. Forman" something tells me you have a little crush on ol' George, its ok you can say so but somehow i don't think he feels the same way.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Is he really gay?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk did you have to take that out of your own photo album or did you have to get that one from your daddy.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey there "Mr. Forman" something tells me you have a little crush on ol' George, its ok you can say so but somehow i don't think he feels the same way.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk does your "Special someone" know your posting pictures of him.


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk did you have to take that out of your own photo album or did you have to get that one from your daddy.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman howd you get a picture of the inside of your head


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk did you have to take that out of your own photo album or did you have to get that one from your daddy.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

OooOoOoOOooo... Cold Busted!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman howd you get a picture of the inside of your head


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman howd you get a picture of the inside of your head


 I usually don't get involved with the war or word....but that one was pretty lame...don't take it personally Joker.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



LMAO!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

that video i actually funny.

you know i have no idea what i did to all you guys but fuck you guys anyways 

i think Ponch has something to say to you guys


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



do you think we will beat the 5 pages we did with KEFE?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

I think Batman stole the Jokers good Jokes.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Batman's going to have to spank you for being such a naughty super-villain.



I think mine was the best.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> that video i actually funny.



get off my dick you fag!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you think we will beat the 5 pages we did with KEFE?


I miss that funny looking elf.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think mine was the best.



thats because you have a bad sense of humour and a really gay signature!


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I miss that funny looking elf.



I KNOW! if hope he comes back! and his buddy too!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think mine was the best.


The joker is not living up to his name, he sounds more like a Robin.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

a really really gay robin!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I KNOW! if hope he comes back! and his buddy too!


I thought his buddy died and his mom took over?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk i just found a picture of your birth place








and look here are your baby pictures








hey and here is where you dad works








i even got your favorite restaurant


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know i have no idea what i did to all you guys but fuck you guys anyways


We are testing you, a lot like when a new cellmate comes to prison...if your weak you become our bitch if you can hang well....your still our bitch.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey it's your gas station to


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Well he is putting up a fight so far.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk you better hurry up before they are all gone


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks like th3 j0k3r is pwnz0r1n' you guys!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

not really


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

and this is where I went to school!!







your so funny, you win!


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks like th3 j0k3r is pwnz0r1n' you guys!



your signature is so gay that everyone owns you! even KEFE


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you better watch out or you might slip


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

Should I get drunk????


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

computer glitch won't happen again though


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your signature is so gay that everyone owns you! even KEFE



more like......NOT!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey i didn't know you guys went here


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman i found this picture of you going to a family reunion


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

You ever witness a boxing match and the one guy is getting mauled while the opposing boxer asks the Ref to mercy stop the fight.....


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> more like......NOT!



I will not fly for you and I will not cry for you! I will shake my head at how gay your sig is!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I KNOW! if hope he comes back! and his buddy too!


 Didn't you hear? KEFE had cancer for 5 whole days and lost his battle. He was getting better on the 3rd day, but on the 4th things took a turn for the worst. His mom posted that he had rectal cancer from being gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

well anyway back to the subject on how he became gay.....


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman i found this picture of you going to a family reunion



OMG Thats soooo racists! not cool dude, Im gonna report you to the administrator and have you banned!!!  not cool!!!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk your best friend must have already done this one when he kicked your mother in the jaw


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Didn't you hear? KEFE had cancer for 5 whole days and lost his battle. He was getting better on the 3rd day, but on the 4th things took a turn for the worst. His mom posted that he had rectal cancer from being gay.




nah dude that was his buddy! Kefe was the one who was talkin on MSN with the dying kids mom as her son died!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I will not fly for you and I will not cry for you! I will shake my head at how gay your sig is!


Is that sig. from the beth Midler movie?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> nah dude that was his buddy! Kefe was the one who was talkin on MSN with the dying kids mom as her son died!


 There's something to be learned from KEFEs tragic death. If your gay, god kills you with 5 day terminal cancer.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

oohh racist my ass. that picture is not even close to being racist and if you think it is you have the I.Q. of a farm animal.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk your best friend must have already done this one when he kicked your mother in the jaw



not only is that not funny! it doesn't even make sense! 




your soo banned you racist!


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Is that sig. from the beth Midler movie?



I dont know ask Biggay, its his sig!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

well i am out of pictures so i will have to think of more insults later


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> There's something to be learned from KEFEs tragic death. If your gay, god kills you with 5 day terminal cancer.



not if you have a defibrillator!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

Joker are you saying a kick to the jaw renders someone impotent?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> not if you have a defibrillator!


 That must be something whitey came up with.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> well i am out of pictures so i will have to think of more insults later



good, I'll be on the edge of my seat! bgut you better hurry up before your banned you big racist!!!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

"not only is that not funny! it doesn't even make sense!"




well it would make sense it you weren't a moron


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> well i am out of pictures so i will have to think of more insults later


Please no!


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> "not only is that not funny! it doesn't even make sense!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im a moron? you cant even quote someone


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

Joker we will encourage you to "think" as little as possible from now on. Only bad things arise from it...


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Joker are you saying a kick to the jaw renders someone impotent?



apparently you have to really smart to get that joke!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Joker we will encourage you to "think" as little as possible from now on. Only bad things arise from it...


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

i'm the bad guy all of a sudden i havent done shit. i just sit here on this site and people start shit with me and i'm the bad guy, are all you people on crack or something, cause if you can't take it don't dish it out.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

no i am saying that you were neutered when your freind kicked your mom in the jaw because your dick was in her mouth


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> apparently you have to really smart to get that joke!


  Are you implying im a moron? I understand the neuter by kicking the mother in the jaw, it was meant to get a response out of Joker.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I will not fly for you and I will not cry for you! I will shake my head at how gay your sig is!




Shut up!  You'll be crying when I chop your head off with my razor sharp Katana Blade!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i'm the bad guy all of a sudden i havent done shit. i just sit here on this site and people start shit with me and i'm the bad guy, are all you people on crack or something, cause if you can't take it don't dish it out.


 That's the gayest thing ive ever heard.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

all you people must be retards, i feel like i'm talking to a wall


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i'm the bad guy all of a sudden i havent done shit. i just sit here on this site and people start shit with me and i'm the bad guy, are all you people on crack or something, cause if you can't take it don't dish it out.


No, I actually think you sound cute.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i'm the bad guy all of a sudden i havent done shit. i just sit here on this site and people start shit with me and i'm the bad guy, are all you people on crack or something, cause if you can't take it don't dish it out.



NO! Im the bad guy, You've never seen a bad guy like me! say hello to my little friend!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> all you people must be retards, i feel like i'm talking to a wall


Are you mad?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

am i using to big of words or something here i will start using words you will understand


you are all doo-doo heads

there is that better did you understand that


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> No, I actually think you sound cute.


 This could be good, or bad, but probably bad.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Are you implying im a moron? I understand the neuter by kicking the mother in the jaw, it was meant to get a response out of Joker.



 I was being scarcastic!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

no i am not mad i do not get angry


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I have a problem
> 
> 
> I eat doo-doo
> ...


 Hey you accidently hit the "Submit internal monologue Reply" button.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> am i using to big of words or something here i will start using words you will understand
> 
> 
> you are all doo-doo heads
> ...



you can talk all that fancy words an all, but no one likes a racist!

RACIST!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I was being scarcastic!


 Are you saying your a racist???? and gay???


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> no i am not mad i do not get angry



except with black people


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

my 3 year old neice was reading this shit you guys have been writing and she says you guys are all renobs


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Are you saying your a racist???? and gay???



yes


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman i found this picture of you going to a family reunion


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

i don't even know any black people to get angry with


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman nice of you to join us and nice video it is actually funny, boy is that a change for you


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> my 3 year old neice was reading this shit you guys have been writing and she says you guys are all renobs


 Did you slap her for making up words?


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> my 3 year old neice was reading this shit you guys have been writing and she says you guys are all renobs


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

dude shes 3 be nice


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman nice of you to join us and nice video it is actually funny, boy is that a change for you


Ya this is boring so I will only post once and a while on this thread tonight.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i don't even know any black people to get angry with



If you weren't a racists you would know black people and realize that theres nothing to be affraid off! racist


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> dude shes 3 be nice


is she fully shaved???


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ya this is boring so I will only post once and a while on this thread tonight.



that gif is sooo funny, where did you get it?


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> dude shes 3 be nice


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman watch it that is a 3 year old girl your talking about you sick fucker


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> that gif is sooo funny, where did you get it?


I stole it from the second funniest member here.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

you know myk i would have been your daddy but the Doberman beat me over the fence


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know myk i would have been your daddy but the Doberman beat me over the fence


 Teach your mother not to jump fences then.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk you fucking retard i could report you for being a pedophile same with foreman so back the fuck off my neice if you want to make fun of someone in my family that is an adult then have fun but stay away from my 3 YEAR OLD NEICE.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey gococks that was funny


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk you fucking retard i could report you for being a pedophile same with foreman so back the fuck off my neice if you want to make fun of someone in my family that is an adult then have fun but stay away from my 3 YEAR OLD NEICE.


I love you this much


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey gococks that was funny


 You don't have to tell me, Im the one who wrote it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I stole it from the second funniest member here.


The Joker?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The Joker?


 Nachez..


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know myk i would have been your daddy but the Doberman beat me over the fence


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> The Joker?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Nachez..


Gee whiz....not him.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey gococks that was funny


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey myk what the hell is you deal with kids you seem to have a lot of pictures with them in it, i think you may have a problem


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk what the hell is you deal with kids you seem to have a lot of pictures with them in it, i think you may have a problem


 He does, he kills people who talk to him about kids.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you think we will beat the 5 pages we did with KEFE?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

it seems to me you guys are angry at me cause i'm better than you, but hey thats ok i'm better than alot of people


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

lalalalalalalala i can't hear you


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> it seems to me you guys are angry at me cause i'm better than you, but hey thats ok i'm better than alot of people


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey myk what the hell is you deal with kids you seem to have a lot of pictures with them in it, i think you may have a problem



I like to blow my load all over 3 yr old girls faces!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> He does, he kills people who assfuck him with kids.



wow i didn't know that


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman your mom is talented


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> lalalalalalalala i can't here you


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>



Im so glad they blurred her pussy, or else it would of been offensive


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> it seems to me you guys are angry at me cause i'm better than you, but hey thats ok i'm better than alot of people


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

god damn foreman, warn people before you post that


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

Uh, hi everyone. How are you?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

well i'm rubber your glue whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey foreman have a little scat fetish do you.


hello Shae i am doing fine you


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>






look at the size of that thing! It must of come out of Jokers gay ass!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> well i'm rubber your glue whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you


I think I want to shoot myself.....who the hell are you? The son of Mister Rogers?


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hey foreman your mom is talented


*Jokers mom sucks cock like a pro and then will eat your shit like a black lab eats fresh kitty litter *


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> hello Shae i am doing fine you




Heh, okay I guess. I'm just getting amused by this little fiasco in this thread.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Well I was going to eat some cottage cheese... but... fuck it.. I'd rather sleep in a catabolic state tonight...


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Heh, okay I guess. I'm just getting amused by this little fiasco in this thread.



are you enjoying it?


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

don't worry Shae if you don't make any sudden movements and ignore them they will go away


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Well I was going to eat some cottage cheese... but... fuck it.. I'd rather sleep in a catabolic state tonight...



but, will you fly for me?????


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> are you enjoying it?


I dunno.  Some posts here make me want to barf. Others just make me think.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

you know what myk i will forgive you of everything i did not know that you were canadian.

and remeber jesus loves you know matter what you do or say he loves you wether you love him or not through him you will find salvation


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


How many pages do you think it will take till he admits he's gay.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many pages do you think it will take till he admits he's gay.




well how many pages did it take you


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I dunno.  Some posts here make me want to barf. Others just make me think.



but does it make you feel "good"


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> but, will you fly for me?????



No, but I'll tie you upside down to a tree branch, put a blind fold on, and swing my sword at your, like you were a pinata!


On second thought, maybe I will, as long as you don't mind me dressing up like Peter Pan.  You can be Captain Hook.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh i am straight but you posted saying you were not sure about your sexuality, that's how this all started.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know what myk i will forgive you of everything i did not know that you were canadian.
> 
> and remeber jesus loves you know matter what you do or say he loves you wether you love him or not through him you will find salvation



fuck jesus and fuck you! go pray you racists bastard, just because Im canadian!!!!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

you know what i am gay, i am the gayest person you will ever meet. all the anger all the hatred and evil is just overshadowed buy the gayness i feel when i think of our lord jesus i just think of how he died for our sins and i just get a gay feeling inside.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many pages do you think it will take till he admits he's gay.



I dunno, hes very repressed! it may take a while!


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> well how many pages did it take you


Tell your mom not to gulp down my crap so fast next time.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

don't worry foreman his love will resolve you of all your imperfections


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know what i am gay, i am the gayest person you will ever meet. all the anger all the hatred and evil is just overshadowed buy the gayness i feel when i think of our lord jesus i just think of how he died for our sins and i just get a gay feeling inside.


That's all I needed to know, it took just 6 pages for you to admit it.
it's ok that your gay,I have no problem with it at all I just hate when people deny stuff.


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> but does it make you feel "good"


If the posts of people and their bodily functions dissappeared, I would of enjoyed the fight more. 


Other than that, I'm still figuring it out.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know what i am gay, i am the gayest person you will ever meet. all the anger all the hatred and evil is just overshadowed buy the gayness i feel when i think of our lord jesus i just think of how he died for our sins and i just get a gay feeling inside.



   

you want to fuck jesus??????


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

through his love we all live and through his forgivness we all die


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Tell your mom not to gulp down my crap so fast next time.
> 
> 
> > LMAO!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

now everyone please repeat after me

heavenly father bless for i have sined


----------



## Shae (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay, I seen the last post and I ran away. 

Good night.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That's all I needed to know, it took just 6 pages for you to admit it.
> it's ok that your gay,I have no problem with it at all I just hate when people deny stuff.




our lord loves all, he made us in his image and he does not look down on us in shame he loves us for who we are and what we do with our lives, he loves you too i just want you to know that i want you all to know he loves all of you just praise his name and you will feel all of his love. i will pray for all of you tonight


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Praise the lord.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Okay, I seen the last post and I ran away.
> 
> Good night.




you come here for a fight and you leave here with forgivness, God smiles down upon my child and he says love me and love thy self and love thy neighbor, for it is through your love for all those things you will see him again one day.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Joker.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

hey what


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you know what i am gay, i am the gayest person you will ever meet. all the anger all the hatred and evil is just overshadowed buy the gayness i feel when i think of our lord jesus i just think of how he died for our sins and* i just get a gay feeling inside*.



is it your dads cock?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

Your OK.....just messing with you.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your OK.....just messing with you.




hey no problem just fun and games


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your OK.....just messing with you.



he was Ok until he started with the jesus babble!


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> is it your dads cock?




actually you dumbass i don't even know my father


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Someone host this:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21023

I'm too lazy.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> he was Ok until he started with the jesus babble!


Yeah, but at least he admits he's gay.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> actually you dumbass i don't even know my father



well whos cock is it then??????


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yeah, but at least he admits he's gay.




i'm not gay unless you are talking about the happy term of the word but i am not a homosexual. but if you want to think so well hey whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> well whos cock is it then??????




you seem to be the expert with cock so use you telepathic powers to tell me


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> i'm not gay unless you are talking about the happy term of the word but i am not a homosexual. but if you want to think so well hey whatever helps you sleep at night


I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, if you are gay more power to you. You came out and admitted it and I respect that.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, if you are gay more power to you. You came out and admitted it and I respect that.



Finally closure.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, if you are gay more power to you. You came out and admitted it and I respect that.




ok i'm done this is just annoying now so i will be on tomorrow


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ok i'm done this is just annoying now so i will be on tomorrow


To continue talking about your sexuality?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

All is quiet...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2005)

lol i didnt read anything in this thread but i looked at the funny pictures..... man it went down hill


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2005)

It went to shit!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> It went to shit!


.


----------



## MyK (Oct 23, 2005)

this is my favourite part, when people log on and read the 7 pages of filth that we just made, and are so shocked/amused/digusted that they have to post a comment!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Need I say more?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> now everyone please repeat after me
> 
> heavenly father bless for i have sined


 You know, god hates people who can't spell SINNED


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ok i'm done this is just annoying now so i will be on tomorrow


Goodnight fag


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 23, 2005)

joker seems pissed


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> joker seems pissed


Gay men seem to be very temperamental


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2005)

this is hilarious


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 23, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am not saying there is anything wrong with being gay, if you are gay more power to you. You came out and admitted it and I respect that.



  



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> this is my favourite part, when people log on and read the 7 pages of filth that we just made, and are so shocked/amused/digusted that they have to post a comment!



....and LOL this thread is hilarious


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker is online.  Therefore we must continue our civilized discussion.


BUMP!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 24, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The Joker is online. Therefore we must continue our civilized discussion.
> 
> 
> BUMP!


 so are you saying you and Joker had gay sex last night?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 24, 2005)

Absolutely.

Proof:



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> i think this guy has a nice ass


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> well hey foreman can always brag about the monster cock sites having more blacks then whites, i mean ron jeremy is only like 9 or 10 inches i think but *there is a black guy named mandingo who has a 15 inch dick, i saw him on a spring thomas clip*.


Fag


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker, maybe everyone thinks that you're gay because you use the letter "Y" in place of the word "why"?


----------



## SuperFlex (Oct 24, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The Joker, maybe everyone thinks that you're gay because you use the letter "Y" in place of the word "why"?


That is pretty gay.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 24, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The Joker, maybe everyone thinks that you're gay because you use the letter "Y" in place of the word "why"?





no that is called laziness


----------



## The Joker (Oct 24, 2005)

you know you guys are pretty quick to yell gay. i think all you guys know a little to much about gayness if you can look at something and say "Thats gay" then you need to examine yourself because you seem to know alot about being gay.

i come here just to chill out and get some help with getting into shape and all i get is shit, well i must have gone to the wrong website because all i see here are just a bunch homos who come here to check out other guys.

i feel sorry if any of you guys have kids because i can see now that YEA YOU GUYS ARE GREAT PARENTS OH YEA RIGHT, not. any of you guys with kids that talk like this and feel like this then your kids are just going be a punch of peices of shit to that love to take it in the ass but secretly hate themselves so they talk a lot of shit.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 24, 2005)

i bet all of your parents cry themselves to sleep at night think man i can't believe i raised such a piece of shit, my kid is such a waste of my life. i bet your mothers wish to god every night that they had had an abortion. i bet your parents thini about taking thier own lifes for bring such stupid hateful creatures into this world.

but of course some of you probably had some waste of space parents cause any normal parent would have left all of you in an airport and said good riddens


----------



## god hand (Oct 24, 2005)

All I have to say is WOW! I cant believe I missed this thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2005)

I can't believe you missed out on your favorite subject.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> no that is called laziness


  Just like it's lazy to look for a man who's too lazy to look for a woman.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 24, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> All I have to say is WOW! I cant believe I missed this thread.


 I understand, reading is not easy for everyone.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Hello Joker, I hope you had a nice day!


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Hello Joker, I hope you had a nice day!


you two fags keep the homo talk to your PM's....
we don't want to hear about here


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 24, 2005)

Still with the gay shit? I think God Hand got gay with Joker last night...


----------



## The Joker (Oct 24, 2005)

you all you people are just way too "GAY" for me so i'm out of here.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> you two fags keep the homo talk to your PM's....
> we don't want to hear about here


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> you all you people are just way too "GAY" for me so i'm out of here.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like the Joker is pulling out prematurely. That's a homo faux pas.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

And how are we this evening?


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't need an answer. You guys are having fun punking each other out senseless.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I don't need an answer. You guys are having fun punking each other out senseless.



Im good, how are you??????


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im good, how are you??????


Wow, he speaks. 


I'm all gravy baby.  I'm just researchin on the net on new yoga poses to help my abs.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Wow, he speaks.
> 
> 
> I'm all gravy baby.  I'm just researchin on the net on new yoga poses to help my abs.



Im thinking of getting into joga! do you go to a class?


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im thinking of getting into yoga! do you go to a class?



Indeed I do.  Every Friday night and I try to fit at least 45 minitues on all the other nights. If you can, I have a journal here. Go to the link "Finding The Peace" on my siggy.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Im thinking of getting into joga! do you go to a class?


Very Gay


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh shit! Here we go.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Oh shit! Here we go.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Indeed I do.  Every Friday night and I try to fit at least 45 minitues on all the other nights. If you can, I have a journal here. Go to the link "Finding The Peace" on my siggy.



how many girls are in the class?


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Uh, find me a hot les and I'll tell you if I'm a dyke. 


Never had a sexual encounter in my life.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Uh, *find me a hot lesbien* and I'll tell you if I'm a dyke.


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> how many girls are in the class?


I can't give you an exact number but I can estimate like 10 or 12. And there is one male in the class. The male is as old as Toughy.


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


I just made your night. Didn't I?


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I can't give you an exact number but I can estimate like 10 or 12. And there is one male in the class. The male is as old as Toughy.



so basically its a room full of fit chicks doing stuff like this:


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Very Gay


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> so basically its a room full of fit chicks doing stuff like this:



Any size and shape actually. Nobody great big in my class if you want to know.

Poses can be modifyed according to your level of fitness and how far you can take a pose. Lets say your doing Warrior 3:






You can do the pose as is or if you don't have great balance, you can have aid of a chair or a wall.


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> so basically its a room full of fit *chicks *doing stuff like this:


*Women* is the correct term you sexist pig.


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Any size and shape actually. Nobody great big in my class if you want to know.
> 
> Poses can be modifyed according to your level of fitness and how far you can take a pose. Lets say your doing Warrior 3:
> 
> ...



do you ever check out the other girls bums when they're bending and stretching?


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> do you ever check out the other girls bums when they're bending and stretching?


Nope. I'm too focused in the yoga practice. If I want to get play, I'd do it after class.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 24, 2005)

This thread has shifted from funny gay to gay gay. Where's KEFE?


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm too focused in the yoga practice. If I want to get play, I'd do it after class.



cool, well Im definately going to check this yoga out! what are the greatest benefits you get from it?


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> cool, well Im definately going to check this yoga out! what are the greatest benefits you get from it?


I enjoy it a lot because it calms the mind and gets rid of all stress. And it makes me more stronger and helps me perform well at tasks I do the next day. Actually, I am seeing my tummy slim down a bit.


----------



## MyK (Oct 24, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I enjoy it a lot because it calms the mind and gets rid of all stress. And it makes me more stronger and helps me perform well at tasks I do the next day. Actually, I am seeing my tummy slim down a bit.



good for you!


----------



## Shae (Oct 24, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> good for you!






Namaste! (Its "I bow to you" in sanskrit)​


----------



## MyK (Jun 10, 2006)

Curt James said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Jul 22, 2010)

epic thread bump of the week!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2010)

what shit stirrer bumped this thread?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> epic thread bump of the week!






this needs to be moved to anything goes.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what shit stirrer bumped this thread?


 
MyK3 did


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 22, 2010)

lawl at the fact Japanese porn can show a naked chick shit sharting on her own face, but still blur our vag


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> MyK3 did



 i see that. kinda like showing someone your turds isn't it?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what shit stirrer bumped this thread?



Looks like it, eh?



Little Wing said:


> this needs to be moved to *anything goes.*


No access to "anything goes" so I saved the pic but subbed a fluffy bunny for the moment. If anyone would like to see the _original _image just send a PM to me with a request.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> lawl at the fact Japanese porn can show a naked chick shit sharting on her own face, but still blur our vag



This! lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

nice. thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

posts 152, 139, 144 & 169 need work.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

this thread makes me think of that coffee some animals shits out. we should be having that this morning. Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> posts 152, 139, 144 & 169 need work.



What the heck, did you go through the entire thread? 

I'm up too late already. It's past 4:30 a.m. here. 

I'd prefer someone with access to Anything Goes and Open Chat _transfer _the pics rather than delete. Let me... _seek counsel_. lol

(Just don't look at posts 139, 144, 152 & 169 until I get back, okay?)

And, again, anyone who would rather see the _other _pic rather than the bunny, please PM me.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> nice. thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

109 maybe? 

Prince made it pretty clear OC is to remain free of our bawdier antics. He gave us a sub forum to be tards in, the least we can do is be aware where we act out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> What the heck, did you go through the entire thread?
> 
> I'm up too late already. It's past 4:30 a.m. here.
> 
> ...



it's an old thread and some of the oldies are worth a read, they're  funny as hell. this one was in places. i was here when this one  happened.


----------



## unclem (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^that was fucking gross LW with the woman shiting and her having a rectal prolapse with shit coming out of her o-ring wtf, you no how to dig umm up LW you cuttie! iiilllll fuck thaty nasty ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

Myk bumped this thread not me. I didn't dig nuttin' up. Just some weird coffee from a civit cat. 

and lol why did you go look at the posts he said not to?  curiosity killed the appetite i bet if not the cat.


----------



## MyK (Jul 23, 2010)

nice bump LW.

and btw, that pic is perfectly fine, they blurred out the vag so it is ok.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> nice bump LW.
> 
> and btw, that pic is perfectly fine, they blurred out the vag so it is ok.




 you bumped it you scat lover. that's so freaking weird.... 

this thread made me wonder this morning too, why do humans find human feces so much more disgusting than animal? 

would you try that coffee?


----------



## MyK (Jul 23, 2010)

no I would not try that coffee.

I have always found this pic interesting. There is just so much goin on....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this thread makes me think of that coffee some animals shits out. we should be having that this morning. Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
thats good coffee if you get a chance try it..for real


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

Curt James said:
			
		

> MyK said:
> 
> 
> >



I can't remove the bunny, but I _can _return the original pic to the thread: 



			
				GeorgeForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for returning the pic to the thread, I think everyone here agrees that it improves the ambience substantially.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 23, 2010)

_^You see?_ This is what compassionate moderation is all about. You're welcome, man. You're very welcome.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 24, 2010)

Curt, you have a real heart for the people. When you run for office, not only will i vote for you, i'll help make some of the campaign posters using the pics from this thread. What do you think of the campaign slogan: *Anal coffee for every man woman and child*. I think it has a certain jena se qua.


----------

